# my baby won't wait for letdown



## Angelplum (May 27, 2005)

I was in tears today...my baby completely refused to breastfeed. She wanted a stupid bottle. But she breastfed last night with no problems. I've been trying to get her to nurse more, to build up my supply, and she doesn't like it one bit! If the letdown is too slow for her, she cries and pulls away. Today, before I could even get her on my breast, she started screaming, and didn't stop untl I gave her a bottle. I mean, she didn't even try! What am I going to do now?


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

throw tle out, feed her before she is starving,do breast compressions to get milk going.


----------



## lauradoc (May 21, 2005)

I'm with boobybunny, offer breast as soon as you see her chewing on her hands.


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

And my two cents: maybe pump for a couple of seconds right before offering the breast so that let down comes quicker and your nipple stands out more. Hopefully these suggestions work for you.









ITA about not giving your DC a bottle. If your baby MUST have a bottle, perhaps have someone else give it so that your baby associated you with only nursing.


----------



## Angelplum (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone.
I was wondering, what decides if letdown is fast or slow? Is it the amount of milk in the breast, or how vigorously baby sucks?


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone.
I was wondering, what decides if letdown is fast or slow? Is it the amount of milk in the breast, or how vigorously baby sucks?

both...when I'm totally engorged my letdown is really fast but under normal conditions it's a matter of how relaxed I am (like when pumping).

Warm pads on breasts can help speed things up, I have some called soothies that I use when I get clogged ducts.

I second the suggestion to offer breast as much as you can, if this is your only kiddo, try just spending the whole day in bed with baby (and a good book) for a few days if you can.

It might have nothing to do with your letdown...Another thing to think about is that baby's can make nursing/place associations at a very young age and can read your tension. Both my dd's went through periods during the first few weeks where they would only nurse in locations where I felt completely relaxed and comfortable. Like a nice dark room in bed where I was nice and comphy too. Also try turning on the vaccume or white noise on the radio as you try to get her to latch on. Nurse alone too, people around you can be a hidden source of tension for both you and baby.


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

Just another thought - Could she be going through a growth spurt? My dd has absolutey no patience in waiting for letdown during growth spurts. Then she gets mad and pops on and off and creams. That stresses me out, and the it takes even longer. :eyeroll She's never had a bottle, so for us, it's not an issue. I agree about getting rid of the bottle and pumping a little to stimulate letdown.


----------



## Angelplum (May 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I saw a lactation consultant today, and we got a SNS to help get my supply up and keep the baby from getting frustrated at the same time.
We tried it once today, and man, what a pain in the neck! But hopefully, we can get the supply up soon and be able to stop using it!


----------



## christiab (Jan 13, 2004)

How old is the baby? Is she gaining or losing weight? What makes you think your supply is low enough to need to supplement? How many wet/poopy diapers/ day?

I agree w/ the PPs. Look for earlier signs of hunger like rooting, sucking hands, etc. I just question whether supplementation is necessary, since I don't have a lot of info.


----------

